# King on the 4th of July



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

Spent the long weekend watching about a dozen fishermen search for kingfish in south OC at the beach we visit. No action Saturday, one guy out fishing everyone on Sunday, Monday I got my chance and Tuesday saw much less pressure. On Sunday, the kings came steadily for one man using kingfish chucks while the bloodworm fisherman watched in disbelief. I snuck away for the family for 45 minutes on the 4th to make my first attempt at catching a kingfish. Bottom of the tide, steady south to north longshore current and bloodworms as bait. 2 ounces held bottom easily, and the fish were nibbling on almost every cast. Bite to hook up ratio was a poor 1 to 5 or 6. Landed a small king, my first, and what very much looked like a small white perch, also a first for me. Didn't see any other fish caught on the 4th, and no visible action on Tuesday either. Nothing to get too excited about, but glad to have caught a kingie the first time I targeted them.


----------

